# Doctors lay out plan to ‘punish’ people who refuse coronavirus vaccine: ‘There is no alternative’



## Robert59 (Aug 18, 2020)

'Simply put, getting vaccinated is going to be our patriotic duty,' and America should consider making it difficult for the unvaccinated to participate in society, three doctors wrote. 

https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/d...e-coronavirus-vaccine-there-is-no-alternative


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2020)

Some "Doctors."
They have misinterpreted their oath to mean "Do Whatever it Takes to Make More Money While Appearing to Care."
You _must _buy our product; _you have no choice.  It's for your own good.  Trust us._
I wouldn't be surprised if someone took _them _out of society.  And I wouldn't blame anyone who did.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 18, 2020)

control and power. that is what this is about. this is not going to fly with lots of people.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2020)

The drug companies are working really hard, 24/7, to find a treatment for this virus.  IMO, their primary motive is the Billions of dollars that will be made by the company who wins the race to find a vaccine.  Then, they will probably price it to the upper limits of affordability.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 18, 2020)

Crazy. Plus it wouldn’t surprise me that someone invents artificial intelligence for that vaccine so they can track us 24/7 and know everything we are doing. Maybe it’s just paranoia but it’s a potential possibility for our near future


----------



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Crazy. Plus it wouldn’t surprise me that someone invents artificial intelligence for that vaccine so they can track us 24/7 and know everything we are doing. Maybe it’s just paranoia but it’s a potential possibility for our near future



As people continue to multiply, unchecked, and societies continue to experience more issues due to things like Income Inequality, I won't be surprised if some day in the future, governments dictate that everyone have a microchip inserted so that their every move can be tracked.  We have the early stages of that already....with cell phones.

George Orwell, and his book/movie "1984" may well turn out to be a philosopher rivaling Nostradamus.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 18, 2020)

Good luck with that docs. The article also talks about using the cells of aborted babies, Bill Gates, and other conspiracy tropes. I call it a load of bunk.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2020)

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/life-site-news/


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 18, 2020)

The truth is there will be a sound mathematical ratio between A.) the number of dead and B.) the number of those that don't believe in the vaccines. If A.) is around 250,000 -300,000 then B.) will be reduced to _negatoriosis_. That is based on a vaccine being available in the first quarter of 2021.

.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 19, 2020)

One more article written to whip up dissent and fear.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2020)

Once the hysteria passes, so shall this.  Bill Gates is a true mental case.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Good luck with that docs. The article also talks about using the cells of aborted babies, Bill Gates, and other conspiracy tropes. I call it a load of bunk.



That's exactly what I thought, Judy.  The whole article screrams, "Tabloid press!"  Amazing how many phony conspiracy theories found their way into it.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> One more article written to whip up dissent and fear.


Totally agree.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Once the hysteria passes, so shall this.  Bill Gates is a true mental case.


We should only be blessed with many more such "mental cases" on this planet.  I'm a great admirer of his philanthropic work, his intellectual curiosity, and his dogged determination to reduce (and maybe one day, wipe out) polio, TB, malaria, Zika and other terrible illnesses in the developing world.  

He's been warning about a pandemic for many years, saying this was coming. Not a matter of if, but when.

His research into injecting invisible dye along with vaccines is not Big Brother type of tracking, but for avoiding double vaccinating or missing vaccines in children, particularly in developing countries where parents may lose records of which child has been vaccinated for what illness. 
https://www.scientificamerican.com/...uld-reveal-whether-kids-have-been-vaccinated/


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2020)

Well, we all are entitled to our opinions.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Well, we all are entitled to our opinions.


True that.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Well, we all are entitled to our opinions.



And we are all entitled to our opinions of your opinions.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Well, we all are entitled to our opinions.



There is a concerted effort to divide and conquer going on in this country.

*The source "lifesitenews.com" is an ultra-conservative Christian outlet, producing propaganda pieces en masse … 

We have to be very careful these days about the source of our information.*


----------



## pip48 (Aug 19, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> 'Simply put, getting vaccinated is going to be our patriotic duty,' and America should consider making it difficult for the unvaccinated to participate in society, three doctors wrote.
> 
> https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/d...e-coronavirus-vaccine-there-is-no-alternative



This is from wikipedia about lifesitenews.com:

The *Campaign Life Coalition* (sometimes shortened to *Campaign Life*) is a Canadian political lobbyist organization founded in 1978.[1] Based in Toronto, the organization advocates for socially conservative values.[2] It opposes abortion, euthanasia, embryonic stem cell research, assisted reproductive technologies, same-sex marriage, and gender identity legislation.[3][4][5]


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> And we are all entitled to our opinions of your opinions.


Of course, that's what a democratic America is all about.  I'd never disagree with that.


----------

